# Directory Listing-Anzeige verändern



## Darkhell (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte gerne wissen wie man die Anzeige des Directory listing verändern kann.

ich habe schon gegoogelt, aber es kam nix bei raus...


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Januar 2007)

> ich habe schon gegoogelt, aber es kam nix bei raus...


Wonach hast du gesucht, Pflaumwein?

Suchworte: *apache customize "directory listing"*
http://howto.unixdev.net/dirlist.html


Apache Dokumentation - Mod Autoindex:
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_autoindex.html


----------

